# Puppy arrives tomorrow...



## Heather (Jun 13, 2008)

This is my mom's new puppy - coming home to live with us tomorrow mid-day. She's a blenheim Cavalier King Charles spaniel. We are leaning towards a name but it is not yet decided for sure. Click the thumb for a larger photo please. More photos tomorrow, likely!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh she's adorable Heather! What a little princess...


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks! I cannot wait to see how she has changed since we met her. This photo is of her around 3 weeks old so quite a while ago. We saw her at 4 weeks, she was born on 4/10/08. 

Note - we haven't had a puppy in 32 years - always rescue Springer Spaniels since the last puppy (also a Springer) and they were older and already "trained" so this is going to be a real learning experience for us both and I need to do some serious reading this weekend! Downsizing to a CKCS is a good thing but a puppy...we shall see! We had a lot of health and behavioral issues with the rescues and mom wanted to get a healthier dog this time around but a PUPPY! Yikes! 

Still, very excited!


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2008)

*Photo at 4 weeks! (4 weeks ago...)*


----------



## Candace (Jun 13, 2008)

Awww....I want to hug her.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 13, 2008)

She is so cute!!!


Ramon


----------



## PaphAddict (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats on the Puppy. The kennel I use for my cocker spaniel is a CKCS breeder with some award winning blood lines. The pups are always so cute and playful.

Again Congratz.

Dave


----------



## Carol (Jun 14, 2008)

She's absolutely lovely! My favorite yarn shop has a Cavalier King Charles as
a shop dog and her name is Cuddles, Cuddy or short.


----------



## Elena (Jun 14, 2008)

Awwww, she's gorgeous!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats Heather.... She is very adorable!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2008)

She's a little bigger now (and a bundle of energy when outside!) So far so good!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2008)

Bundle of energy???


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2008)

Here are a few more active photos. She really seems to like to find sticks to chew and run around with and play chase. 

I'm thinking I'm going to lose a little weight with the way she has me running around the yard!  






She caught me here!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 15, 2008)

She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## cwt (Jun 16, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2008)

Heather said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to lose a little weight with the way she has me running around the yard!



Can you believe she left this here for me to see!!!? oke:
Now I'm not going to make any comments about sitting in front of the new TV or anything; I'm just going to mention that I'm a cat person and that in many countries that would be an ingredient in a stew w/ rice and veggies! :evil:


----------



## MoreWater (Jun 16, 2008)

umm, Heather, your photo skillz need work. That dog is blurry. oke:

Totaly cutie


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, um...she is hard to pin down when pulling on your pant leg!


----------



## cwt (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting observation : New puppy no biting/nibbling etc. Heather, you've calmed down!:evil:

Still is a nice dog, should have called her WAGTER.
Charles


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 18, 2008)

Too cute


----------



## Corbin (Jun 18, 2008)

The phrase "playful as a puppy" comes to mind.oke:


----------



## cwt (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope I understand you Ed, you do mean the puppy is playful?!?!?:wink::wink:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 18, 2008)

Cavaliers are darling! What makes her a blenheim? A certain line or region they originated?


----------



## kellyincville (Jun 18, 2008)

Blenheim refers to her color- red/brown and white. The other three colors are tricolor, ruby and black and tan. 

She's very cute


----------



## Corbin (Jun 18, 2008)

cwt said:


> I hope I understand you Ed, you do mean the puppy is playful?!?!?:wink::wink:



I do not think I know Heather well enough to suggest that she is playful:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2008)

Heather = No play! oke:


----------



## MoreWater (Jun 20, 2008)

I keep checking for update pix. With the weekend coming up, you have no excuse!


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey, I play a lot! 

I took a couple photos last night - will post when I get home.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking forward to new pix too...did you come up with a name for her yet Heather?


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2008)

Her name is Binne (pronounced Binney) - long story!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jun 21, 2008)

She is adorable....and a "red head"


----------



## Bolero (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to have one of those as well as a tricolour. They are great pets and you can't beat the temperament.

Yours is very cute, I want another one!!!!!


----------



## cwt (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool doggie
Thanks Heather.


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2008)

ohio-guy said:


> She is adorable....and a "red head"



Yup, runs in the family.  

Yesterday we learned how to walk on a retractable leash and harness. Yay! She's very bright.


----------



## MoreWater (Jun 22, 2008)

very cute  How you manage to leave for work every day is a mystery 

(pix are still blurry oke


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2008)

*New photos*

Can anyone - Dot, Matt? Tell me why we get such green eyes in the photos? What's with my camera? 





The lion and lamb shots (thankfully the lamb is not as much of a 4th of July firecracker as the dog!)


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> (pix are still blurry oke



She's still moving. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2008)

The green is the normal reflection from the cornea, does your camera have one of those no-zombie pre-flash settings? Like I should talk about photography! :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not sure - is there a more technical name than "no zombie"?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2008)

Red eye feature, I would think should correct that. Maybe your camera is color blind, red is green to some! oke:


----------

